# Where to find Mangrove Snapper



## Littleboatguy (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello all, have enjoyed reading the forum and have now decided to join as I'm new to the area.

Looking to target Mangrove Snapper and I'm limited (by boat size) to Perdido bay, ICW, and maybe passes on calm days. Fished the Theo Baars bridge a few weeks ago without any luck. Is there a rig,bait, and area that should help find these little guys? Holding AL&FL licenses so geographically I'm kinda open.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Jetty at perdido pass. Bridges. Live bait. Small circle hooks


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sometimes you can catch them on the rocks and docks in the ICW between Perdido State Park and Innerrrarity Point. The jetty at Pensacola pass often holds them, but it's a pretty well-fished community hole. Small circle hooks and live shrimp. In effort to make our bait go further we have cut our live shrimp into thirds and they still hit it that way it seems like. Just have to wade through the hordes of pinfish and grunts.

Good luck!


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Yep, jetties at Perdido Pass using live bait and small circle hooks. Problem is as someone pointed out in an earlier post, is that you have to wade through the pinfish and undersized mangroves. Last time out we caught about 15 mangroves right up next to rocks on the west jetty using live shrimp, a small circle hook, and a half ounce egg sinker but none of them were bigger than 11 inches so no keepers. We also used a fluorocarbon leader. I haven't figured out how to get the bigger ones maybe they are further offshore.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Have seen them in the schools of rubies (pictures thousands of rubies); while diving at Joe Patti barge. One would have to get the bait past the rubies in order to egt a hot on hook and line.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have caught several but it's always hard for me to catch them at least 12 inches.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We catch a good many fishing for flounder with smallish (lt 4 inch) finger mullet. And the ones that hit the mullet tend to be larger on average. Plus it keeps the pinfish off the bait a bit as well.


----------



## Littleboatguy (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone!! Maybe I can give it a good try once this weather clears.


----------



## lwlariviere (Nov 13, 2017)

Best place in Pensacola Bay inshore is Pickins Jetty pick a day when air temp is about 75F and water near rocks about 68F or so. I also go on a Tuesday or Thursday not as many boats and pick day when relatively calm and in running tide. Fish till tide starts rolling out.. I use live shrimp and tiny circle hooks. Also the Bob Sikes Fishing Bridge. Stay about 25 feet off the cat walk out of canal with tide running in I use a chum block and squid for bait cut into thumb nail size pieces. I have caught my limit of specks , mutton, and the like there again on Tuesdays and Thursdays 6am on running in tides.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I have caught some studs at 3MB on the rubble down there. I mean like 17/18" fish, but it can be inconsistent.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

They seem to bite better after dark and best on a full moon when the current isn't screaming. In my experience, the bigger fish seem to prefer live small(1" - 2") pinfish, mullet, mud minnows, etc. or fresh cut bait over shrimp.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a little secret about Mangrove snappers. I fished for them a couple years ago in the keys like 40 years ago. Mangroves are always around structure. But they usually feed 1/2 hour before High tide and the same for low tide. Live bait is best I used shiners or as they call them here alewives. They will bite any time in between but only occasionally. Get some live bait and give it a try.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Segar 20# fluro / #1 circle hook / Live LY hooked in the breast fin / bump...bump...bump...takes line you got um.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They will be moving out to the gulf real soon.


----------

